# Schreiben von Bemerkungen nur für Registrierte Leute



## Torrog (1. Februar 2007)

Hallo Buffed-Mods 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin der Meinung, daß das Schreiben von Bemerkungen zu Items, Quests etc nur für eingeloggte registrierte Foren-User erlaubt sein sollte.

Außerdem sollte es die Möglichkeit geben, unqualifizierte Einträge an die Moderatoren zu melden.

Dann würden uns solche schwachsinningen Einträge von Babies, die nichtmal der deutschen Sprache mächtig sind, wie dieser hier: http://www.buffed.de/?i=28435 ,  erspart bleiben....
Leider ist das kein Einzelfall, da gibts Beispiele zu hunderten...


Grüße

Torrog


----------



## Delta Cookie (1. Februar 2007)

bin deiner meinung, wenn leute sich hier äusern wollen dann sollten sie schon registriert sein!
So kann nicht mehr einfach so drauf los gespammt werden.
Auserdem kann man Registrierte user sperren, unregistrierte nicht...

Überlegts euch und sagt ja zu dieser änderung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squishee (1. Februar 2007)

Zum Teil echt übel was da abgeht... >.<


----------



## M@xi (1. Februar 2007)

@Squishee: Deine Signatur ist auch übel!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Scherz bei seite, ich find die Idee klasse!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Diese Idi**** Beiträge sind echt nur nervig.

*Dafür Dafür Dafür!!! * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg M@xi


----------



## Zinara (1. Februar 2007)

/signed

und ja... es gibt zu viele Beispiele....

/target BuffedMods
/beg


----------



## B3N (1. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

auch an uns geht dieses Thema natürlich nicht vorbei. Wir haben bereits damit begonnen, den registrieren Mitgliedern eine Möglichkeit zu schaffen, Gast-Kommentare auszublenden. Etwas Geduld ist hier noch gefragt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M@xi (1. Februar 2007)

B3N schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> auch an uns geht dieses Thema natürlich nicht vorbei. Wir haben bereits damit begonnen, den registrieren Mitgliedern eine Möglichkeit zu schaffen, Gast-Kommentare auszublenden. Etwas Geduld ist hier noch gefragt.
> 
> ...



Lol Also muss ich jedes mal wenn ich mir die Kommentare durchlesen will und keine komischen Posts lesen möchte, erst alle Gäste Kommentare ausblenden!?

Naja ist nicht grade der Kracher!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann haut mal in die Tasten und denkt euch was aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg M@xi


----------



## Torrog (2. Februar 2007)

Hmm das Ausblenden der Gastkommentare ist ja auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Es kann ja durchaus produktive und sinnvolle Gastkommentare geben, die kann ich dann nicht sehen, bzw. muss mich dann wieder durch den Spamm wühlen.

M.E. soll sich einfach jeder, der einen Kommentar schreiben will, registrieren.

Und so einen Schrott wie "erster" .... "zweiter".... will ich dann nicht mehr lesen...

1. Leute verwarnen
2. Leute bannen...

Ende der Story.


----------



## B3N (2. Februar 2007)

Es wird natürlich noch mehr Optionen geben, also das reine ausblenden von Gaskommentaren. Man wird Beiträge auch ein Rating geben können etc. Ob Gastkommentare komplett gesperrt werden, diskutieren wir im Moment durch.


----------



## Thyia (5. Februar 2007)

Ich würde auch gern Bewertungen für Beiträge abgeben. Wenn z.B. jemand ein wirklich brauchbares Kommentar abgibt, dann würde er Punkte bekommen. So kann man bestimmten Leuten einen Anreitz geben vernünftige Beiträge zu schreiben und man könnte Beiträge als "hilfreich" oder "nicht hilfreich" deklarieren können.


----------



## Torrog (5. Februar 2007)

Es würde aber leider die Kiddies nicht davon abhalten so einen Müll wie
http://www.buffed.de/?i=29152  #1, 2, 4, 5, 6
http://www.buffed.de/world-of-warcraft/new...eler-modus.html #1
http://www.buffed.de/world-of-warcraft/new...eenshots-1.html #10

zu schreiben.

+ Am besten -> ohne anmeldung *kein* schreiben.
+ Bewertung der Beiträge
+ Wer zuviele Minuspunkte bekommt wird gekickt (nach Prüfung durch Mod)


----------



## Nijota (6. Februar 2007)

Ja mal sowas von 
/signed

Wie auch schon oefter hier gewuenscht (und wohl auch schon in Vorbereitung)
bitte macht was mit den Kommentaren, das ist ja nicht mehr auszuhalten.
Viele in meiner Gilde haben bereits Buffed den Ruecken gekehrt weil sich 
der Informationsgehalt mitlerweile fast auf 1 von 20 belaeuft.
Sowas wie 
http://www.buffed.de/?q=10839
ist einfach unertaeglich. mir juckts da auch was drauf zu schreiben aber 
"don't feed the (Foren)Trolls. "
Oder baut einfach gleich einen Filter ein der alle Beitraege sperrt die 
 "HUNTERITEM" drin haben......


----------



## daLord (6. Februar 2007)

Ich bezweifel dass die Kombination "nur registrierte Schreiben" + "Bewertung der Kommentare/kommentarschreiber" voll funktionieren wird. Ein Bewertungssystem könnte mit sicherheit auch wieder so missbraucht werden dass man sich kurz registriert und guten Beiträgen schlechte Bewertunegn gibt. Aus dem Grund wäre ich entweder für:

"nur registrierte Schreiben" + "Moderatoren löschen Kommentare" das ist aber für Moderatoren wohl eine unmögliche aufgabe alles zu bearbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder 

"nur registrierte Schreiben" + "es können nur die schreiben die mindestens 2 wochen angemeldet sind" Sciherlich auch kein allheilmittel aber erhöht schon den bedarf an "krimineller enregie" sich anzumelden um in 2 wochen spammen zu können. sollte aber trotzdem zu einer weiteren reduktion führen.

oder

Weterhin 2 Klassen Kommentarsystem:
"Bewertung der kommentarschreiber" +
Einblendungsoption nicht mehr "Alles" oder "nur von Registrierten" sondern "alles" oder "nur von Registrierten mit guten bewertunegen"

Das ist wahrscheinlich die am schwersten umzusetzensde, aber wahrscheinlich auch die wirksammste. Ist zwar auch Nicht 100% aber sehr gut. Dann könnten weiterhin alle kommentare schreiben und man müsste sich nur noch sachen von gut bewerteten angucken. und neu registrierte könnte nauch in den kreis der gut bewerteten leute "aufsteiugen". WEnn man dann irgendwann eine produktiven Stamm von gut bewerteten Schreibern hätte könnte man die Bewertungs option vll auch nur nioch auf diese beschränken damit bewertungsmissbrauch ebenfalls ausgeschlossen ist.

Ich hoffe ich habe mich einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst fragt noch mal wenn was nich so gut formuliert war.


----------



## Pagan (6. Februar 2007)

Thyia schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gern Bewertungen für Beiträge abgeben. Wenn z.B. jemand ein wirklich brauchbares Kommentar abgibt, dann würde er Punkte bekommen. So kann man bestimmten Leuten einen Anreitz geben vernünftige Beiträge zu schreiben und man könnte Beiträge als "hilfreich" oder "nicht hilfreich" deklarieren können.



Spontan war ich von einem "War dieser Beitrag hilfreich?"-Bewertungssystem erst mal nicht so begeistert (Missbrauch etc.), aber je länger ich darüber nachdenke, umso besser finde ich die Idee.

Ja, die Mühe, die sich ein Schreiber sowohl inhaltlich als auch formal mit seinem Beitrag gibt, sollte "honoriert" werden dürfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darüber hinaus bin ich der Meinung, dass die Möglichkeit, anonyme Kommentare bei den News abzugeben, gänzlich unterbunden werden sollte.


----------



## Torrog (7. Februar 2007)

Hmm ich will zwar ungern mit Paragraphen kommen, aber ist das verfassen von Anonymen Texten im Internet nicht sogar verboten?

Daher  ->  anonyme raus.

Zudem sollte das Anmeldeprogramm dafür sorgen, daß man sich mit EINEr Email-Adresse auch nur EINMAl anmelden kann. Sonst legt sich einer mal eben 10 Accounts an und spammt fröhlich weiter.


----------



## Seren (7. Februar 2007)

Ich fände so ein Bewertungssystem überhaupt nicht klasse.
Persönlich finde ich World of Warcraft nämlich absolut schlecht, wenn so ein Bewertungssystem eingeführt wird, bin ich doch dann gleich raus, sobald ich es wage im Reigen der Fanboys/girls etwas gegen WoW zu sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Absolute Objektivität können wohl die wenigsten aufweisen 0o Ich würde ja auch jemanden schlecht bewerten der ein Post eröffnet in dem steht: "Das sollte WoW auch haben!!!" Obwohl andere das vielleicht völlig in Ordnung finden...

Am besten denke ich funkioniert die Methode von daLord, dass nur registrierte Schreiben können und Moderatoren überflüssige Kommentare löschen. Zur Hilfe der Moderatoren könnte man ja, statt eine für jeden sichtbare Bewertung, einen "Zum Löschen vorschlagen"-Button an die Kommentare heften. Klickt jemand drauf erscheint der Kommentar für die Moderatoren besonders gekennzeichnet oder soetwas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eigentlich ist auch die "erst nach zwei Wochen"-Methode gut... aber wenn sich dann jemand mal ganz spontan in eine Diskussion einmischen will, wird dieser wohl kaum 2 Wochen warten wollen...


----------



## Roran (7. Februar 2007)

Torrog schrieb:


> Es würde aber leider die Kiddies nicht davon abhalten so einen Müll wie
> http://www.buffed.de/?i=29152  #1, 2, 4, 5, 6
> http://www.buffed.de/world-of-warcraft/new...eler-modus.html #1
> http://www.buffed.de/world-of-warcraft/new...eenshots-1.html #10


Bei dem ersten Link können Wir Mods nicht löschen, leider.
Aber die anderen hab ich gerade mal bereinigt, das machen wir mods aber auch relativ regelmäßig.
Nur bedenkt, das wir alles von Hand überprüfen und da löschen.
Was also heißt,
biste hinten angekommen kannste vorne wieder anfangen. o_O

Und je mehr Mods wir sind um so schneller und regelmäßig wird das gemacht.
Denn wir machen unsere Mod Arbeit in der Freizeit, das ist nicht unser Beruf hier, eher ein Hobby 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn ein in so einem Bereich 1000 Postings sind, lesen wir alle Postings durch und löschen entsprechend die einzelnen raus, wir könnten aber auch alle auf einmal löschen,
was aber keinen Sinn macht, da es bestimmt Postings gibt die Sinn volle Beiträge enthalten.


----------



## ToKaPo (7. Februar 2007)

Vielleicht würde es ja was bringen Gäste für die ersten 5 Beiträge der Newskommentare auszuschließen. Dann würde wenigstens das kindische "erster, zweiter, dritter...."-Gehabe aufhören und eine Diskussion müsste nicht auf diesem Schwachsinn aufbauen...


----------



## Torrog (8. Februar 2007)

Darum ja auch mein Vorschlag. Wenn diese Realität würde, dann hättet Ihr Mods ganz sicher viel weniger Schrott zu löschen.

So manch Einer würde sich zurückhalten, irgendeinen Müll unter seinem Account zu schreiben. Aber unter "Gast" halten sich leider viele nicht zurück und wollen sich nur in der Öffentlichkeit als cool hinstellen.... was es aber absolut NICHT ist.

Darum: Gäste KOMPLETT raus und nicht nur in den ersten 5 Beiträgen, denn es gibt genug Beweise, wo Gäste auch weiter hinten noch den größten Müll verzapft haben.


----------



## Roran (14. Februar 2007)

Es wird ja daran gearbeitet.
Siehe das Posting von B3N



B3N schrieb:


> Es wird natürlich noch mehr Optionen geben, also das reine ausblenden von Gaskommentaren. Man wird Beiträge auch ein Rating geben können etc. Ob Gastkommentare komplett gesperrt werden, diskutieren wir im Moment durch.


----------



## splen (14. Februar 2007)

Auf das Gesülze der Spam-Nasen in den Comments könntt sowohl ihr als Betreiber der Seite, als auch wir als registrierte User gut und gerne verzichten. Mit der Zeit hat man nämlich immer weniger Lust, sich an Diskussionen zu Onlinespielen zu beteiligen. Und das bekommt auf Dauer der ganzen Site nicht gut.

buffed.de nennt sich "Das Portal für Online-Spiele". Die ganzen Spammer, die unter jeden Beitrag zu neuen MMORPGs nur drunterkritzeln, dass ausser WoW eh alles Kacke ist, macht eure ganze Seite im Kern unglaubwürdig - zumindest aus meiner Perspektive. Wenn euch wirklich daran gelegen ist, euch dem gesamten Genre zu widmen, dann solltet ihr euch nicht davor scheuen, den Spammern nen Laufpass zu geben.


----------



## G-CoW (15. Februar 2007)

Seh ich auch so...

Vor allem versteh ich nicht, wo das Problem sein soll die Gastkommentare zu verbieten?
Das Argument dass man dadurch ins Hintertreffen geraten würde gegenüber anderen Seiten ist für mich persönlich Müll!
Die meißten ordentlichen, hilfreichen Kommentare kommen eh von registrierten Nutzern (meine Erfahrung) und durch den ganzen Spam werden sicher mehr user vertrieben als durch den Zwang sich registrieren zu müssen um zu schreiben und daraus resultierend etwaig weniger sinnvolle posts...
Ich denke mir, dass schon allein die tatsache, dass registrierte Leute wissen, dass ihre sinnvollen Kommentare nicht gleich wieder in Müll ersticken dazu führt, dass diese mehr schreiben und das wieder ausgleichen...

Und mal ehrlich: wer die Seite auch nur 1mal in der Woche nutzt, und dems dann zu viel Arbeit is sich die 2 Minuten für die Registrierung zu nehmen...


----------



## Centekhor (17. Februar 2007)

Da ja die Mods eh alles durchsehen müssen ...

Könnte man nicht die Postings zu Items bereinigen, die Orts-/Questangaben/Dropangaben überprüfen und falls diese korrekt sind, diese stehen lassen und dann für das Item/Quest die Bemerkungsfunktion ausschalten?


----------



## Flakki (18. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin auch dafür das nur Registrierte benutzer Kommentare schreiben dürfen, ich les schon genug Müll im "Allgemein Channel"^^

Mfg


----------



## Thoa (18. Februar 2007)

Centekhor schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht die Postings zu Items bereinigen, die Orts-/Questangaben/Dropangaben überprüfen und falls diese korrekt sind, diese stehen lassen


Du weisst schon wieviel Quests und Items wir in der Datenbank haben? Sollte dir ein Item auffallen wo geflamed, gespamt etc wird dann kannst du mich gerne anschreiben, dann gucke ich mal nach was ich machen kann. Kommentarfunktion für Gäste ist bei den Newsbeiträgen bereits deaktiviert.. so btw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## splen (18. Februar 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Kommentarfunktion für Gäste ist bei den Newsbeiträgen bereits deaktiviert.. so btw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sehr nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da machts wieder richtig Spaß, sich zu den Themen auszutauschen. Dickes Lob dafür.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daLord (1. März 2007)

Hab grad gesehen, dass die Kommentare jetzt Bewertbar sind. Respekt! Fettes Lob von mir. 

Allerdings ist das neue Design der kommentare etwas ungünstig. Ich mein der Post-Count ist zwar total unwichtig aber diese mittelgrau in dem grün hebt sich überhaupt nicht ab. der Kontrast ist zu gering. Das sieht wenn man nicht nah an den Bildschirm ran geht aus wie nen fleck. Zu mindest bei mir. kann natürlcih sein, dass das a nmeien Bildschirmeinstellungen liegt aber bei mir siehts echt übel aus. Ist ja nur ne Kleinigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

